
Everyone Should Set Their Own Salary - gglanzani
http://lincolnloop.com/blog/2012/may/31/lincoln-loop-everyone-sets-their-own-salary/#disqus_thread
======
azylman
_The current standard deviation between our salaries is less than $5 and we’ve
improved our profitablity since implementing this over a year ago._

It sounds more like this policy is to guilt their employees to accept less
money (thereby improving profitability) and less about keeping employees
happy...

------
andrewvc
This isn't something I'm so nuts about. It's hard to look your coworkers in
the eye and say 'I should make more money than you'. Seems like that's a
problem there.

OTOH I could see myself saying, "I'm sure I could get $X elsewhere, so I would
like to be paid that here. If I'm not paid that here I will likely leave."
However, that makes you seem like a bit of a jerk.

~~~
essayist
I agree that it's hard, but I don't think that's the end of the conversation.

Why is it hard? Keep in mind that the results are filtered through a
discussion with the boss, so once salaries are public, you're saying " _The
boss and I agree that_ I should make more money than you", so there's a shared
accountability.

~~~
dmishe
so there are two bad guys now

------
delinka
I figure it'd be easier just to hire everyone at my startup with the same
salary. Standard package, same as everyone else: $X/yr, Y options. Need a
raise? Whole company gets a raise. Of course, the primary differences between
earlier hires and later hires are 1) current company valuation affects the
amount you pay for options and 2) vesting dates.

I am not an expert in theses things, but from my perspective this looks fair.

------
essayist
_The current standard deviation between our salaries is less than $5_ suggests
that everyone is paid about the same, but that would seem unlikely.

I'd be interested in the salary distribution, and what sorts of things are
discussed during the reviews- relative ranking (am I more/less productive than
Joe?), improvement from last review (am I 10% more productive than six months
ago?), company profitability?

------
kiba
Standard deviation is only 5 dollars? Sounds like everyone make the same
amount of money.

